# almost that time again!



## reptastic (May 9, 2010)

well soon it will be baby tegus galore over at varnyards, im just curious as to who is getting a 10' baby? and if their are any specific pairing that your interested in? i do plan to get one, i want one of those rox x magnolia babies, judging from the parents those are gonna be some hot tegus!


----------



## lilgonz (May 9, 2010)

I have already pre-ordered an extreme from them, can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (May 9, 2010)

I have a B+W pre-ordered, I'm getting excited. This will be my first tegu.


----------



## preston897 (May 9, 2010)

i hope to order an extreme. i dont know if will happen though. if i do it will be a last minute order.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (May 9, 2010)

I order a Snow/Sleet Extreme Giant and I cant wait for it!


----------



## Blue Crab of PAIN!!! (May 9, 2010)

I am seriously considering buying a '10 baby when their available, if college doesn't screw with things. I have to do field studies in the Adirondacks for three weeks in July. I'm none too confident in my parent's abilities to take care of a baby tegu for that time, for my red-eye Crocodile Skink was under their care and is no longer with us....


----------



## reptastic (May 9, 2010)

preston897 said:


> i hope to order an extreme. i dont know if will happen though. if i do it will be a last minute order.



good luck getting one last minute they sell out fast, and you have to reserve one first!


----------



## preston897 (May 10, 2010)

i know they sell out pretty quick. it just all depends on if i have a steady job and a place by then. im trying to finish paramedic school right now. so its all just up in the air. but i hope im able to! im keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## reptastic (May 10, 2010)

i plan to get one next season, but im really considering gettin an all american!


----------



## preston897 (May 10, 2010)

i would love an all american as well. i cant wait to see what they look like all grown up


----------



## reptastic (May 10, 2010)

yeah me too...im thinking about breeding tegus...so if i got one i would want to put it with an extreme giant or my red(if its female) i will be attemptig to breed the b/w's in 2012-2013!


----------



## preston897 (May 10, 2010)

thats awsome! i hope you can get some. i will purchase one from you if you do! i would love a chicago breed tegu! haha


----------



## kaa (May 10, 2010)

As much as I would love an extreme, money is a bit tight right now. I have enough for bills, and food, and a little left over for me to eat. Credit cards and loans are the worst. Next year I might get a Chacoan though.


----------



## reptastic (May 10, 2010)

i agree kaa, thats why im waiting until next season, right now with trying to move, which is taking forever, building a few enclosures ect. i cant get one now, but after june i could, thats why im getting the b/w then and the extreme next season.


----------



## preston897 (May 10, 2010)

i agree with that also. money is a terrible thing right now. somtimes it seems like i worry more about all my animals eating then me eating haha


----------



## reptastic (May 10, 2010)

preston897 said:


> i agree with that also. money is a terrible thing right now. somtimes it seems like i worry more about all my animals eating then me eating haha



eww i thought i was all alone lol, i eat stuff like pasta and medonalds while my tegus are eating salmon, telapia, chicken breast ect lol i hear it from my family all the time but hey i am still alive hehehe.


----------



## DMBizeau (May 10, 2010)

My All American is looking great but I need to wait till our house repairs are finished so I can get access to my good camera. He has ALOT of great coloring going on and has just recently took off growth wise so hopefully he only gets better. Depending on what sex my blues end up being a might try a litter of All American x Blue in a couple years.

I was thinking about getting an Extreme Giant baby this year but a good friend of mine needed to sell his huge 09 that didnt hibernate so I am buying his.


----------



## preston897 (May 10, 2010)

i would love to see some pics of your all american. how big is he? and yea reptastic thats how it is. but my family has given up haha. they understand that i constantly worry about my animals health haha. more so then mine somtimes


----------



## DMBizeau (May 11, 2010)

preston897 said:


> i would love to see some pics of your all american. how big is he? and yea reptastic thats how it is. but my family has given up haha. they understand that i constantly worry about my animals health haha. more so then mine somtimes



He is about 24" right now. I will get some good pics of him when I get a chance, he is going into shed right now anyways.


----------



## preston897 (May 11, 2010)

i cant wait to see him. the pictures i have seen of all americans are awsome. they are so pretty.


----------



## DMBizeau (May 11, 2010)

Looks like he had some skin breaking loose this morning so when I got back home I stuck him in the bathub with the blues for a soak. I haven't seen any pics of big all americans yet so I am still excited everytime he sheds.


----------



## preston897 (May 11, 2010)

yea i have not seen pics of big ones yet either. but i love all the pics i have seen


----------



## reptastic (May 11, 2010)

bubblz tegu tricky is pretty big and very handsome, havnt seen any new pics of him recently im pretty sure he is much bigger now but there are some pics of him here thy ae on the second page!
http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=5603&start=15


----------



## preston897 (May 11, 2010)

he is one sexy tegu.


----------

